# which one for constipation



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I am new to this particular group. I have IBS-C and I took culturelle a few times and nearly died from the gas, but no real result as far as help with constipation. A probiotic that I got at GNC helped me once and I was so excited that I had help for the constipation but it quit working. IS there one probiotic that is better than another with respect to constipation? I read some of the threads here and it looks like it mostly addresses diarrhea. Any suggestions?


----------

